# Trivia 6/1



## luckytrim (Jun 1, 2019)

trivia 6/1
DID YOU KNOW...
The most abused drug in the world is Caffeine .

1. Name the English singer-songwriter who died on July 23rd,  2011 at just 27
years of age...
2. In cycling, what identifies the leader in the Tour de  France?
3. In what country would I find the Grimsvotn  Volcano?
  a. - Greenland
  b. - Iceland
  c. - Finland
  d. - Antarctica
4. The Russian word BABUSHKA means.... what ?
  a. - Baby Girl
  b. - Sister
  c. - Mother
  d. - Grandmother
5. What's the Word ?
A moral theory that the highest greatest good is  pleasure.
6. What body of water separates Vermont from New York state  ?
(Hint; There's allegedly a 'Nessie' type monster in  it...)
7.  Kronenbourg Blanc is a beer brewed in what country  ?
  a. - Netherlands
  b. - Germany
  c. - France
  d. - Poland
8. In what year did The Beatles record their final new song as  a foursome, 
"I Me Mine"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
More than 500 people saw Jesus after his  resurrection.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Amy Winehouse
2. Yellow Jersey
3. - b
4. - d
5. Hedonism
6.  Lake Champlain
7.  - c
8. - 1970

TRUTH !!
He appeared many times after He had risen. Including once to  over 500
people. First book of Corinthians chapter 15, verses 1-11.


----------

